# Angraecum magdalenae



## tomp (Jun 13, 2022)

If you like beautiful white flowers, and you like lovely spice fragrance to fill the house the evening, this is for you! Currently has10 blooms. Only caution is they can sometimes sulk when repotted.

k


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 13, 2022)

Really beautiful!


----------



## monocotman (Jun 13, 2022)

Fantastic! I grew one for many years and always looked forward to the blooms and the scent,
David


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2022)

I love ALL those attributes!


----------



## LadySlipper (Jun 13, 2022)

Beautiful. How long do the bloom and scent last?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 13, 2022)

That's a lot of flowers for one plant. All your plants seem so big and vigorous. I grew this one in Florida for years, but it doesn't grow well in Japan for me. I think the winters are just a little bit cool/damp for it's liking, and the summers too short. I always fancied its scent as being like a floral version of nutmeg and honey. Really rewarding species if you can grow it well.


----------



## tomp (Jun 13, 2022)

LadySlipper said:


> Beautiful. How long do the bloom and scent last?


It’s been a couple of weeks now and there are buds still opening so it’s kind of an ongoing delight.


----------



## tomp (Jun 13, 2022)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That's a lot of flowers for one plant. All your plants seem so big and vigorous. I grew this one in Florida for years, but it doesn't grow well in Japan for me. I think the winters are just a little bit cool/damp for it's liking, and the summers too short. I always fancied its scent as being like a floral version of nutmeg and honey. Really rewarding species if you can grow it well.


Tom
you may not be able to do well with am angraecum m, but you have so much going on in Japan. I lived in Tokyo 1976-1980 and in addition to the cherry and plum blossoms, one of my favorite memories was seeing the older cherry trees wrapped in straw for the winter as a way to protect from the borers (insects). Do they still do that?
Tom


----------



## GuRu (Jun 14, 2022)

Tom, just one word...GREAT....flowers and state of the plant.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2022)

tomp said:


> Tom
> you may not be able to do well with am angraecum m, but you have so much going on in Japan. I lived in Tokyo 1976-1980 and in addition to the cherry and plum blossoms, one of my favorite memories was seeing the older cherry trees wrapped in straw for the winter as a way to protect from the borers (insects). Do they still do that?
> Tom


Tom, when you were in Tokyo, I was a teenager in N.Y. state growing orchids with my dad. That was when I first saw this species, plus many other Angraecoids from Madagascar. They had me spell bound. Yes, Japan is full of wonders, though I have been here so long I almost have become complacent about it all, and so I sometimes forget how special so many things are here. They certainly still wrap tree trunks with straw to protect them from cold and insect damage. Though Japan has changed a lot even in the 20 years I've been here, somethings remain very much the same.


----------



## LadySlipper (Jun 14, 2022)

tomp said:


> It’s been a couple of weeks now and there are buds still opening so it’s kind of an ongoing delight.


Fantastic. Another couple of weeks perhaps?


----------



## tomp (Jun 14, 2022)

LadySlipper said:


> Fantastic. Another couple of weeks perhaps?


Easily two at least.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2022)

Great blooming and great substance. I had one for a while .. .


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 22, 2022)

pristine


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2022)

Will you give us a little information on your growing conditions to achieve such a
beautiful Ang.?


----------



## tomp (Jun 22, 2022)

abax said:


> Will you give us a little information on your growing conditions to achieve such a
> beautiful Ang.?


All my plants in the same GH so all treated pretty much the same. Good bright light (1500-3500 Fc), good air movement, pretty good humidity. I don’t heat so temps range 40-85 F. Water more in spring-fall adjusting frequency based on temp, much less in winter. Fertilize bi-weekly (when I remember). The GH is in Bolinas Ca so costal Mediterranean like climate.
Angraecums like magdalenae generally do not like to be repotted and can *SERIOUSLY SULK*
so I tend to use a mostly inorganic mix for them. This plant has not been repotted in approx 8 years. Repot on when new roots start.
Having said all that I tend to think I was pretty lucky with this plant!


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2022)

Thank you tomp. It seems to me that it takes skill to do well with Angs. I tried punctata
some years ago and it bloomed once and died. Apparently, I don't have your skill/luck.


----------

